# How often: Fecal exams/heartworm test?



## appzoloot (Jul 23, 2007)

Is there a general time interval for dog fecal exams and hearworm test?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I think our vet does heartworm annually before giving the new prescription for the year. We live in a very dry climate with few cases of heartworm. So only those who take their dogs camping, live by the river, or take their dogs out of the area get heartworm meds. And I believe they do not dose during the winter months. So I guess that's why the dog would have to be checked again before starting up in the spring. I'm sure other members live in areas where heartworm prevention is a necessity and can give better info on that.

And he requests a stool be brought in at the annual exam as well. However, if I ever have suspicions I can bring in a stool specimen and get an answer the same day.


----------



## Shell&Jas (Jul 4, 2007)

As far as fecal exam goes, a sample should be analyzed when necessary (when you think there's a problem) or more routinely if your dog has a specific problem or used as a therapy dog.

Heartworm tests should be done before your dog is put on heartworm prevention or if you have had a significant lapse in heartworm prevention.


----------



## appzoloot (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I think once a year, when they have an annual exam is good. It's easy to get all that done in one visit. As mentioned earlier, if you don't give heartworm prevention year round, you'll want to test before starting it back up again.


----------



## appzoloot (Jul 23, 2007)

When is it necessary to get heartworm prevention? Sorry, I have so much questions.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

appzoloot said:


> When is it necessary to get heartworm prevention? Sorry, I have so much questions.


I'd say _always_. Your dog is at risk no matter where you live and it's only a few dollars for each monthly pill/dose for heartworm preventative...so why not get the meds and not take the risk? 

My dogs have never had a heartworm test and the oldest is almost four years old. I didn't know it was commonplace to have the test done unless there was a reason to think that the dog had contracted heartworms. We do yearly fecal floats/smears at the yearly wellness exam and at any other time that it's necessary.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

If your dog is on continuous heartworm meds, all year 'round and tested negative before they were given the first dose, then I don't see where it would be necessary to test again unless just as a precaution since meds are not 100% effective.

However, in areas with hard freezes and very cold winters, I suspect that dogs are not on heartworm meds in the winter. I would think they start up again once the ground thaws in late winter / early spring. Then, before starting the meds the dog would need to be tested since giving certain heartworm meds to positive dogs could harm the dog. If you live in a desert area there literally are no mosquitoes, no need for heartworm meds.

And there are still areas that do not have heartworm issues. But then you have to live in the desert! There have only been 3 confirmed cases in the last 5 years in our area. And the nearest case was 50 miles away in an area with a river and lots of irrigation for farm crops. I can honestly say that I have never had a mosquito bite in 25 years of living here and haven't even seen a mosquito where I live now since leaving the Midwest.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I live in GA and mosquitos start buzzing around late spring. Since I only use heartworm and flea preventitve during the late spring/summer months, they always get a heartworm test right before I start their HW meds.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

I use heartworm meds year-round. It's only $4.00 per pill so I don't see why not. I use interceptor.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

TheChinClique said:


> I use heartworm meds year-round. It's only $4.00 per pill so I don't see why not. I use interceptor.


Well my reasoning is this - I don't see a reason to pump a pesticide into my animal when there is not a risk for it year round.


----------



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

Briteday: where do you live? Or do you mind me asking?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Where I work the HTW is required annualy if your dog is on heart worm meds. I belive it's one of the manufactuers protocols to do annualy testing, since heartgaurd will cover the cost of treatment if your dog gets heartworm.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I live in northern NV. Our relative humidity during the summer is usually around 6% so no mosquitoes! There are agricultural areas within 50 miles of us that are irrigated from rivers and reservoirs. However, the water is so brackish and alkaline that I wouldn't even take my dogs to swim there. The ranchers who live in those areas do vaccinate for West Nile (horses only I think) and use heartworm prevention.


----------



## KatyBud (Jul 22, 2007)

Mine have to be tested once a year or the vet won't give the heartworm meds


----------



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

Briteday: Thanks. I live in Southern Cal. on the coast. I don't think I've ever seen a mosquito. We have some humidity but very little, maybe mosquitoes don't like salt water? Hmm.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

KatyBud said:


> Mine have to be tested once a year or the vet won't give the heartworm meds


I just called my vet to ask and they also won't give me the meds unless Riley is tested, even tho I have him on it year round.

On a side note I heard that if a dog does contract heartworm it is extremely difficult to get rid of--anyone else hear that?

Additionally, on a whim, I dropped off a stool sample for Riley a few months ago. I was going to the vet to pick up flea meds and decided to drop off a stool sample. They told me it wasn't necessary but I told them to test it anyway. It turned out he had giardia even tho he was asymptomatic so my recommendation would be to drop off a stool sample at least once a year--or more if you suspect anything or your dog is real active outdoors and plays a lot with other dogs at dog parks, etc.


----------

